# [NVIDIA]Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual (cerrado)

## ppito

Holas,

después de instalar Xorg 6.8.0 y actualizar el kernel gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.8-r3) con los requerimientos del driver de nvidia me encuentro con este problema al ejecutar:

 *Quote:*   

> glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
> ...

 

De esto deduzco que no tengo aceleración 3D.. ¿cierto? Bueno, después de darle mil vueltas no he encontrado solución al tema, a ver si alguien puede deducir qué ocurre.

La configuración de la vga:

 *Quote:*   

> Driver                  "nvidia"
> 
> VendorName              "nvidia"
> 
> BoardName               "NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]"
> ...

 

Mensajes en el kernel relacionados con nvidia:

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
> 
> NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:55:38 PDT 2004

 

Mensajes en el log de xorg relacionados con glx:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) LoadModule: "glx"
> 
> (II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so
> 
> (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
> ...

 

Seguramente relacionado con esto, tengo los siguientes problemas:

- Si activo la opción "Composite" el ordenador se queda 'frito' al salir de las X.

- Si activo la TV, la pantalla se degrada; parece como si se pusiera todo en blanco y negro. Pero sólo ocurre cuando está activada la ventana de TV (xawtv), si cambio de ventana ocurre a la inversa, se degrada xawtv y vuelve a la normalidad el resto del escritorio.

- Si cargo mozilla, se degrada todo menos la ventana de mozilla y ocurre lo mismo que con xawtv si cambio de aplicación (aunque la degradación no es la misma...)

Bueno, siento todo el rollo, gracias por anticipado por cualquier ayuda.

Salu2.Last edited by ppito on Wed Oct 13, 2004 2:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coz

El xorg no te da ningun mensaje con (EE) o sea error, en ves de (II) ? tambien si tienes de (WW) que es de precaucion, algo que puede o no puede ser un error.

----------

## Squeaker

I dont speak spanish but hopefully this helps

in xorg.conf

```

Section "Screen"

...

DefaultColorDepth 16 # or 24

...

EndSection

```

otherwise it uses 8bit (indexed NOT rgb)

----------

## Coz

By the way, if that doesn't works, I got this really weird problem where I tried to startx but it wouldn't work and the only error message would be that the connection was lost. I recompiled xorg-x11 and nvidia-kernel and that fixed it  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ppito

Vale,

pues primero muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas.

Y parece ser que la solución es la indicada por Squeaker, ya que una vez establecido el valor DefaultColorDepth 24 el driver carga sin problemas (no tenía este parámetro en la sección Screen)

Un saludo.

--------------

Ok,

First of all, thanks very much to all for the answers.

It looks like Squeaker's solution is the right one becouse after changed the value he said, the driver loaded with no problems (My Screen section didn't have any DefaultColorDepth value)

Greets.

----------

